# medicated fet due for et in a week and now started bleeding???



## still a mum (Jul 31, 2010)

can u halp ladies? my lining was 7.5 on friday and i have my scan booked for tomorrow . they said as long as lining is fine they would give me a date 2 thaw embryos and do et. today i have started bleeding slightly like the begining of a period im scared they will stopp FET anyone had this?

i am on pregnyl and suprecur and prednisolone x


----------



## still a mum (Jul 31, 2010)

had scan today and they said lining is fine and spotting must be from meds so ET is hoped for 22nd december if the thaw goes well x just thought id update incase anyone is in a similar situation x


----------



## Wynnie (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi - I had this and I'm so sorry to say but they cancelled my cycle. Apparently it's very rare, on the next try it was all fine.  Your case may be different to mine so don't lose hope, good luck xx


----------



## still a mum (Jul 31, 2010)

hi wynnie thx 4 th ereply , was u on medicated or natural fet?


----------



## Wynnie (Mar 26, 2010)

I was on medicated - but like I said it's all so dependent on so many factors so hopefully you'll be ok. On my third scan they saw a dark mass within my uterus which they assumed was blood. Keep me posted, I have everything crossed for you.  x


----------



## still a mum (Jul 31, 2010)

thx babe, the spotting has stopped and i had my last scan yesterday, they said spotting was prob down to meds as everything looks well x  they are going to thaw my embies on the 22nd dec and call me if they survive to give me a time for ET x

are  you having treatment at the moment?


----------



## Wynnie (Mar 26, 2010)

Oh that's great news!! Good luck for the 22nd... 
Yes, I had my ET on December 4th, 2 embryos - 1 10 cell 1 6 cell, am not feeling positive at all as my boobs only hurt in the evenings after all the drugs and only seem to get sickness after the drugs.  I'm doing the test this Sunday but really do not have a good feeling!!!!! 
Look after yourself, drink lots of pineapple juice and eat brazil nuts!


----------



## still a mum (Jul 31, 2010)

ahhhh gd luck hun not long 2 go now for u then! thx for the advice re pinapple juice and brazil nuts! im adding them 2 my list now lol x 

if its any comfort i only had sore boobs and sickness after my meds when i had ivf and i got a bfp so there is hope x 

please let me know how u get on on sunday x


----------



## Wynnie (Mar 26, 2010)

Thank you! I had BFP after a freah cycle in March but miscarried - I just 'knew' i was pregnant last time, whereas this time i just 'know' i'm not.  Also last time I needed to wee more, had sore boobs and felt sick all the time.  I keep trying to tell myself that I am on different medications...oh gosh who knows! How are you feeling on the meds?? They're pretty awful aren't they? X


----------



## still a mum (Jul 31, 2010)

dare i say it im feeling ok at the mo! just really tired and i have put on about a stone! thats a gd thing thou as im normally under weight, im 5ft2 and weigh 7st normally and i have gone up 2 8st as im on steroids!

have only been on prednisolone and pregnyl for a wk and half but all seems gd x i have been injecting suprecur since 9th nov and had no SE so far just the spotting the other day!

i got BFP on both ivf cycles and miscarried but i really thought it hadnt worked on my 2nd as i had no sypmtons at all but it had it just didnt stick   .

what meds where u on and r u on now?


----------



## Wynnie (Mar 26, 2010)

So sorry to hear about your miscarriages, sending you lots of luck for this time round.  Is that why you are on the steroids this time? 

I was sniffing surpresser 3x daily which stopped 5 days before my ET, now taking progynova 3x daily and cyclogest pessiaries 2x daily. 

I'm feeling so tired but am sure it's down to the drugs...feeling really disheartened this time round   ! 

You're lucky as you get to spend the whole of the christmas pupo.  Thinking of you, take care x


----------



## still a mum (Jul 31, 2010)

thx hun u 2 x 

as for being pupo thats only if my embies survive the thaw   im so scared!

yh thats y they have me on steroids hun x gd luck hope u get a bfp x


----------

